# cutting band the easy way



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all, I wa tryng to cut-taper some flat gym band just to test them. Those are "Cor" brand, yellow-marker color, 0,65mm 5 cm wide. I tried with a paper cutter (sort of a guillottine) I had at home but with bad resoults (nics and indents) plus it hasan evident limitation in the cutting lenght. I was not able to find a wheel catter if not flymsi and dull. So I took the plunge.

I layed the band on a plain wood, completely covered it with a wide paper tape (the one used for package and car paintings, very easy to remove) signed on the tape's surface the line and cutted throu it with a common cutter and the aid of a metal ruler. I was surprise of the effects. The tape block the rubbers from slipping and muving. The cut comes out clear and net with no faults. After I had only to strip the rubber from the paper just like a band-aid, and, else if there where no signs of glue on the surface, I did wash them in mild soap. 
Hope it helpes.
Ps any pro and cons in stocking all this rubber in fridge (not freezing)?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea! As you noticed, the biggest problem in cutting rubber strips is that the rubber moves around. I've gotten pretty good with my rotary cutter and straight edge, but I still get some slightly "off" cuts from time to time. This sounds like a good solution.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, when it is stuck in his tape bed (i mean between tape and whood) it cannot move or curl. It whorks for me. lòet me know if you give it a try


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Im new to cutting flatbands and that sounds like a good way to give it a try may jist have to give it a go.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Stelug,
you don't have to put it in the frig, just keep it wrapped up in plastic and put it in a closet. It'll be fine. Nice way of cutting sheet goods too! Flatband


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Flatband, tanks for the info, matter is that in winter home is wayoverheathed 823 deg celsius) and I would not like this stuff to dry too quick


----------

